
Last WWI combat veteran Claude Choules dies aged 110 - brudgers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-13289607
======
corin_
Far too often people ask whether a submission is suitible for HN just because
it isn't directly tech-related, which (usually) annoys me as much as anyone.

But in this case, I don't see that this should fit under HN guidelines.

 _"On-Topic: [...] If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be:
anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."_

I don't see that this does, and I can't imagine any comments that will be
written here that would be interesting enough to do so.

 _"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon."_

Fits pretty flatly in off-topic, and is, for me, a perfect example of a story
that, while I might want to read it on the BBC site, I don't need to show up
on HN's front page, and about which I don't need to read the
opinions/discussion of the HN community.

